# 2018 Opener was a Bust



## LDUBS (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, I managed to get out for the first time in 2018 this past Friday. I spent the time trolling shallow from about 7:30 to 11:30. The morning started out foggy with only about 600’ visibility. Without any landmarks, I used the Navionics chart just to keep from trolling in circles much less getting across the lake. I landed one crappie and had one other strike for nothing. That was it. Not an auspicious beginning.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yea, but a bad day at fishing still beats a good day at work.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 22, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Yea, but a bad day at fishing still beats a good day at work.



Yes, that is definitely true! I just haven't been able to get out on the lake this year. We need to get some fishing reports up on this board.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 22, 2018)

Funny thing is when I want to catch fish, then I fish from the shore, I only take the boat for a troll for the ride.
Nothing beats the view.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2018)

Wow, those pics look great, the water looks very "fishable"


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 4, 2019)

And, so was 2019 opener for us -- deja vu all over again. 

My son and I got out yesterday and "worked" hard for nada. It was cold but the wind was light and the sun was out in the morning. Water temp was 51.7 deg's. We were trolling pretty shallow in a narrow area of the lake. There were a lot of boats out trolling -- kind of a traffic jam sometimes. We didn't see anyone catching. Guy at the marina says they are deeper than I thought they would be. Maybe that was our mistake. At least we had a nice boat ride.

We have rain predictions starting tomorrow and through next week. Hopefully we will see a break and be able to get out next week to turn this around. 

Like the saying goes, that is why they call it fishing instead of catching.


----------



## ppine (Jan 4, 2019)

Most California lakes are still recovering from the last drought. 
Many are still in tough shape. My favorite lake where we have had plenty of 25 fish days trolling for rainbows, now often produces a couple of fish.
That is actually an improvement from 2 years ago. 
You can do everything right and still have a tough time. 
No time to get discouraged. 
I heard from local sources that even the guided trips were giving refunds.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 5, 2019)

Getting skunked makes me even more motivated to get back out. I did pretty well at this lake a few weeks ago. I'll find them next trip. Just looking for a hole in the rain storms we have stacked up.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 7, 2019)

nice reports I'd have fishing reports if I had them but I've been in hunting mode last time out fishing was in october sometime for smallies did well, but have been hard at it for ducks.


----------

